

Java Bytecode manipulation : Tools of the trade - pdeva1
http://eblog.chrononsystems.com/java-bytecode-manipulation-tools-of-the-trade

======
paulcface
I have longed for the day of no more println() statements

------
javaidea
Helpful list....Thank you very much.

